# Experienced Bluewater Fisherman Moved to Houston



## FishFighter92 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi All -

My name is Steven and I just moved back to Houston after being away for the last 7 years in Florida/South Carolina/New York. I'm looking to find some people out here who have a boat and would need an extra crew member for bluewater trolling, tuna, or overnight rig trips.

I have experience with open blue water trolling, live-baiting blue marlin, kite fishing, chunking, nighttime sword fishing, deep dropping, bottom fishing, and can pick up tactics pretty quickly if you have any new ones... I love to learn! I'm always willing to rig up ballyhoo before a trip, keep the deck clean, bait hooks, gaff fish, stay on watch all night, clean the fish/boat after, take pictures of the trip, and pitch in for fuel.

Let me know if you ever have an empty spot anytime this summer! I am flexible to go pretty much any day of the week. An email will probably get to me faster than a PM, so shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------

